# Morning report for 07/14/04



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Well I knew it would get worse before it got better in a word NOTHING but like said at the begining of the year I will post good and bad results


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Keep at'em flea! You know the drill, "A bad morning fishing..." - The only way to catch'em is to put in the time!

I've been at my desk all morning with nothing to show for it, at least you got some good fresh sea air


----------

